# Tityus Thread



## Brian S (May 24, 2006)

I thought we need a good Tityus thread with pics and info. I'll start with these pics.

Tityus falconensis






Tityus costatus






Tityus stigmurus






Tityus serrulatus


----------



## drapion (May 24, 2006)

*nice*

very nice.But were is the T.bahiensis


----------



## azatrox (May 24, 2006)

*Nice!!!!*

Gotta love Tityus! Great pics Brian!


----------



## canadianscorp (May 24, 2006)

Beauty pics Brian of a great genus!  are these your own?  this is one genus i have not ventured into, but i think i might have too 

cheers, steve


----------



## G. Carnell (May 24, 2006)

Here is _Tityus paraensis_
*Male*






*Female *(odd shot..)


----------



## Brian S (May 24, 2006)

drapion said:
			
		

> very nice.But were is the T.bahiensis


Tityus bahiensis


----------



## Gigas (May 24, 2006)

how come they look like they got double stings?


----------



## Brian S (May 24, 2006)

The other isnt a sting. Its often called a subaculear "tooth". I am not sure of the function. Maybe someone else here can enlighten us on this


----------



## Steffen (May 24, 2006)

Carnell that female looks amazing!!! My favorite species! Sadly Tityus is illegal in Denmark.


----------



## Gigas (May 24, 2006)

Do you have a DWA?


----------



## Murziukas (May 24, 2006)

Some shots of my Tityus. 




















P.S. I don't have DWA. I don't need it.


----------



## Brian S (May 25, 2006)

Nice falconensis there


----------



## SOAD (May 25, 2006)

what is "DWA" ??????


----------



## stonemantis (May 25, 2006)

SOAD said:
			
		

> what is "DWA" ??????


I think it's a special license in the UK that you need in order to keep venomous animals. I don't know if that's 100% accurate but, that my hypothesis.

Back on topic Nice Tityus spp. pictures.


----------



## Murziukas (May 25, 2006)

It's a premission to own and keep buthidae scorpions (may be some other animals as well) but aplied only in UK as far as I know.


----------



## Gigas (May 25, 2006)

it is a UK only thing, bloody expensive to you need it for ALL buthidae scorps and Hemiscorpius lepturus. Why cant they take Centruroides vittatus off that list !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murziukas (May 25, 2006)

Gigus, how much do you have to pay for it?


----------



## Gigas (May 25, 2006)

it depends on your local council but up to and over £400 is not uncommon
and if you do get one and you keep lethal inverts the life insurance is MASSIVE, vittatus arent lethal are they? thats why i dont understand why theyre on the list


----------



## Murziukas (May 25, 2006)

I think only C. Exilicauda has some fatalities in the past, others - quite uncomon in hobby or just painful. 
Ok, no more about DWA and Centruroides, it's Tityus thread. My appologies, back to the topic.


----------



## Brian S (May 26, 2006)

In order to get back on the subject of Tityus, here is a typical set up I use for both adults and subadults. It is a Gladware plastic box with moist peat, tree bark and a soda bottle cap for water.


----------



## Brian S (May 26, 2006)

Freshly molted T stigmurus


----------



## Brian S (May 29, 2006)

New T serrulatus young


----------



## Dennis1 (May 30, 2006)

HI

nice pictures of the Tityus serrulatus !

I will make photos of my Tityus species at the weekend .
I keep :
Tityus spec. 
Tityus falconensis
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus stigmurus
Tityus trinitatis
Tityus bahiensis

Here one photo ( a bit older ...T. falconensis male )


----------



## Murziukas (May 30, 2006)

Guys, any ideas on sexing T. Falconensis? There are two of them in Lithuania and it would be nice if it would be a pair. Tityus photo by Dennis1 looks quite similar to my tityus what could mean I have male as well. Generaly, females are smaller/bigger? More bulbous/ smoother shaped claws? Any hints from your experience?


----------



## Brian S (May 30, 2006)

Murziukas said:
			
		

> Guys, any ideas on sexing T. Falconensis? There are two of them in Lithuania and it would be nice if it would be a pair. Tityus photo by Dennis1 looks quite similar to my tityus what could mean I have male as well. Generaly, females are smaller/bigger? More bulbous/ smoother shaped claws? Any hints from your experience?


In most Tityus spp the males have more bulbous chela and less robust than the females. I hear T falc. is difficult to sex as you have to do a pectine count. Someone with more experience with these can hopefully shed more light on this.


----------



## Dennis1 (May 30, 2006)

Hi@Murziukas

female T. falconensis are mostly bigger than the male . 
I think you can see it well if you see a male next to a female . 

Not the best photo , but I think you can see it . The bigger one is the female . 

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_falconensis_mating.jpg


----------



## Ythier (May 30, 2006)

I agree...not the best photo


----------



## Richard_uk (May 30, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> it depends on your local council but up to and over £400 is not uncommon
> and if you do get one and you keep lethal inverts the life insurance is MASSIVE, vittatus arent lethal are they? thats why i dont understand why theyre on the list


Gigus, it's not life insurance you need it's liability insurance. You can't get a DWA without it.  It actually doesn't cost quite as much as you would expect!  [ /work mode]


----------



## Dennis1 (May 30, 2006)

Ythier said:
			
		

> I agree...not the best photo


The photo is nice , but you cant see that the males are much bigger that the female  

At the moment I have just 1.0.1 T. falconensis , so I cant make a photo with a male and a female . 

By the way : Someone here who sell a female ?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 1, 2006)

Tityus stigmurus giving birth


----------



## H. cyaneus (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweet Brian! I got a feeling T. stigmurus will be my first Tityus, I like them...

Mike


----------



## Brian S (Jun 1, 2006)

I am getting a decent supply of those now and hopefully I can get a factory going soon


----------



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2006)

UPDATE:
The young T serrulatus have molted into 2nd instar now. I have most separated although there are a few stragglers still on Mom. This was Mom's first meal in about a month and a half. Note the 2nd instar young still holding on to her


----------



## Dennis1 (Jun 9, 2006)

T. stigmurus



T. bahiensis 



T. trinitatis :


----------



## Brian S (Jun 12, 2006)

It would appear that I have a male Tityus falconensis. Look at the chela. The others his size have much thinner chela so I am going to say are females which means I will be putting them together soon to see if they will mate


----------



## insectoman (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Brian,

How many time to fullgrown size?

regards,
Benoît


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2006)

insectoman said:
			
		

> Hello Brian,
> 
> How many time to fullgrown size?
> 
> ...


Are you speaking of how many molts? If so I believe most Tityus molt 5 times


----------



## insectoman (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello brian,

no, i speacking about how many month. 

sorry i've a poor english! 

regards,
Benoît


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2006)

insectoman said:
			
		

> Hello brian,
> 
> no, i speacking about how many month.
> 
> ...


Oh ok,  
I had one group mature in about 10 months. That is with warm temps and plenty to eat


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 16, 2006)

General maturity times for Tityus spp., with a good food supply and kept at reasonable temperatures are (it's always going to be pretty variable):


*Tityus serrulatus*:  12-14 months
*Tityus bahiensis*:   10-12 months
*Tityus falconensis*: 8-10 months (fastest growing of the species kept in captivity)
*Tityus trinitatis*:     9-11 months
*Tityus paraensis*:    9-10 months
*Tityus costatus*:     not known yet


----------



## insectoman (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello,

thank you very much for this answers.

regards,
Benoît


----------



## Brian S (Jul 25, 2006)

Tityus costatus


----------



## hamfoto (Jul 25, 2006)

ahhhh, Brian...

the one that is eluding us...for now!  

Chris


----------



## Australis (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow...niceties...anyway to get my hands on them ?
Need to replenish my lost...just lost 3 out of 5 tat was shipped to me...no idea why


----------



## Brian S (Jul 26, 2006)

There are several trying to breed Tityus so they will be more plentiful in the near future


----------



## Australis (Jul 26, 2006)

I see my lil T.stigmurus looks plump...ad at 2nd instar...molting ?
If they are molting, I'm not putting any food in there.

I WANT MORE TITYUS


----------



## Michiel (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey George,

don't you think you take a awfull lot of a risk holding the T.paraensis in that way?? I understand it is for the sake of the picture, but this is a fast en very toxic species..... If it would be startled, it could run up your arm or something like that...
As I am receiving this species soon, I trying to get as much info as I can. Not a lot of people will hold a Tityus on a piece iof bark like you do. Is there a calculable risk or is it a docile species??


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi
ive actually handled that specimen, its more docile than my emperors, but a WC T.paraensis i had was VERY unpredictable

i'd advise you not to handle them, and to be cautious, mine were just slow or something
both my females died about 3-5 months after becoming adult.. maybe its just my specimens


----------



## Michiel (Jul 26, 2006)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> Hi
> ive actually handled that specimen, its more docile than my emperors, but a WC T.paraensis i had was VERY unpredictable
> 
> i'd advise you not to handle them, and to be cautious, mine were just slow or something
> both my females died about 3-5 months after becoming adult.. maybe its just my specimens


Well I wasn't planning on doing so, George, but thanks for the advice. I have heard from more guys (at least 2 or 3) that they have problems maintaining the females. They either die before, or (shortly) after the molt to adulthood?? Very typical and interesting, this strange problem....Maybe it has something to do with captive conditions....


----------



## Ythier (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi,
Two other spp..
Cheers
Eric


----------



## SOAD (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric this are the uglier scorpions i have ever seen. =p 
have you breeded t.melanostictus? and why there isn't pictures of them on your web page???????????


----------



## pandinus (Jul 26, 2006)

what are the adult sizes of most tityus anyways? i never really thought about it, i just figured they would be about centruroides size, but then i realized that some of the tropical centruroides get quite large. what am i to expect here?


----------



## Australis (Jul 26, 2006)

Mr.Ythier,

Nice ones


----------



## David Burns (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric;
Are those some of the ones that Martin sent you?


----------



## SOAD (Jul 26, 2006)

i would say yes... eric posted this pics some time ago in Martin's thread "scorpions from trinidad"... and about tityus size... most are 6-7 cm some are smaller 2-3 cm and some are bigger 10-11 cm... i'm not sure but i thinj that tityus paraensis is bigger than any centruroides... i'm not sure cause males centruroides have a very long tail....


----------



## Ythier (Jul 27, 2006)

SOAD said:
			
		

> Eric this are the uglier scorpions i have ever seen. =p
> have you breeded t.melanostictus? and why there isn't pictures of them on your web page???????????


Yes I breed it. Pictures will be soon on the website, I didn't have enough time to do it.



			
				David Burns said:
			
		

> Eric;
> Are those some of the ones that Martin sent you?


Yes they are.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 27, 2006)

does anyone know the max size for serrulatus and bahiensis? in inches preferably.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2006)

pandinus said:
			
		

> does anyone know the max size for serrulatus and bahiensis? in inches preferably.


 About 3 inches or so. Although there are some that are a bit smaller.
The one you got at AC looked to be 2nd or 3rd instar at most. They mature at 6th instar


----------



## pandinus (Jul 27, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> About 3 inches or so. Although there are some that are a bit smaller.
> The one you got at AC looked to be 2nd or 3rd instar at most. They mature at 6th instar


so we're lookin at about vittatus size here?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2006)

pandinus said:
			
		

> so we're lookin at about vittatus size here?


Yes but Tityus are much more robust than vittatus.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 27, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Yes but Tityus are much more robust than vittatus.


robust? how so? you mean in body width or what?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2006)

width, girth etc. Just look at some of the female Tityus in this thread. The females are a thicker build. Of course the males are usually thin just as they are many other species out there


----------



## pandinus (Jul 27, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> width, girth etc. Just look at some of the female Tityus in this thread. The females are a thicker build. Of course the males are usually thin just as they are many other species out there


since you mentioned dimorphisms, this seems just as good a thread as any to ask this, but is there any validity to reports of isolated wild populations of T. serrulatus containing both males and females? i have heard of this, but never concretely.

John


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2006)

I have heard of this too however the ones in captivity are of the parthenogenic kind thank God.
Anyway, Tom would probably be the one to ask on this subject since he knows Tityus spp very well.


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 27, 2006)

pandinus said:
			
		

> since you mentioned dimorphisms, this seems just as good a thread as any to ask this, but is there any validity to reports of isolated wild populations of T. serrulatus containing both males and females? i have heard of this, but never concretely.
> 
> John


Yes isolated sexual populations do exist:

 LOURENÇO W.R. & CLOUDSLEY-THOMPSON J.L., 1999, Discovery of a sexual population of Tityus serrulatus. One of the morphs within the complex Tityus stigmurus (Scorpiones, Buthidae), J. Arachnol., 27, 154-158


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2006)

Tityus falconensis
male






female


----------



## Brian S (Jul 28, 2006)

Tityus stigmurus 5th instar


----------



## Michiel (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice specimens Eric!Especially the Tityus clathratus is very pretty


----------



## lychas (Jul 28, 2006)

how big are the stigmurus at 5th instar?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 28, 2006)

lychas said:
			
		

> how big are the stigmurus at 5th instar?


The one in the pic is just under 2 inches.


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tityus metuendus*

Tityus metuendus- enjoy!!


----------



## Ythier (Aug 6, 2006)

wow ! :} 
I suppose it is a male... any female ?


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 6, 2006)

Banshee05 said:
			
		

> Tityus metuendus- enjoy!!


Very impressive specimen...I wish I had one of those


----------



## Schlyne (Aug 6, 2006)

Banshee05 said:
			
		

> Tityus metuendus- enjoy!!


How big is it?


----------



## Aru (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,
very cool. Which camera did you use for the pic and which ground is in the terrarium? How big is he?

Greets
Daniel


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello!
thanks first!
yes he is a male and yes i have one female, i hope she is gravid and i will get soon some babies.
the ground is on part of the tank, and it is one part ceramist and one part vermiculite to keep one half very wet.


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 6, 2006)

wow..

looks like a cross between an Androctonus and a Babycurus

bloody impressive!


----------



## Australis (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow...would be nice to get some of those...its just sweet

PM me when the babies are due :drool:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice and rare speciment i must say, you have impressed a non tityus fan hahaha


----------



## SOAD (Aug 7, 2006)

who ided it? are you sure that it's a metuendus? where was it caught? 
very nice specimen! post pictures of the females!


----------



## Brian S (Sep 16, 2006)

I recently said that Tityus falconensis would be my next to give birth and I was actually correct. I have one other gravid female that will also be dropping anytime now. Gestation was relatively short, even less than T serrulatus. I believe it only took about 2-3 months.


----------



## Tityus (Sep 16, 2006)

Tityus pachyurus - enjoy!!


----------



## donaldovic (Sep 17, 2006)

they look great! congratulations! 
i would love to have them too!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 2, 2007)

My latest to drop is Tityus bahiensis (different female this time)


----------



## Selenops (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome!

Brian, how many species of Tityus do you have and how many have you actually bred?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmmm I have 6 species and have bred 5 successfully so far. I will breed the 6th spec later this year


----------



## Selenops (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic, I was just visiting the ATS board and you have posted alot great pics over there including gravid females, mothers and their scorplings, and juveniles.

I am definitely interesting in the breeding aspect of the hobby but not til I am set up with the materials for nurseries and packing/shipping for online trades/sales. It's going to be slow going initially but letting this thing grow on it's own accord is probably best.


----------



## SOAD (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian

The 6th species is T.costatus, isn't it?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2007)

SOAD said:


> Brian
> 
> The 6th species is T.costatus, isn't it?


Actually its T trinitatis. I bred T costatus once and got some babies but sadly I havent been able to do it again. This so far is the most difficult Tityus sp to culture. Actually the only one I have had any trouble with.


----------



## Ythier (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian S said:


> This so far is the most difficult Tityus sp to culture


...after T.melanostictus


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2007)

Ythier said:


> ...after T.melanostictus


I hope you can get that species going someday. I am surprised we are all having difficulty with T costatus. Perhaps a weak bloodline?:?


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 4, 2007)

More likely incorrect conditions. I've started raising Tityus sp. at room temperature which seems to really help with survival rates.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Oliver,
Mine have been at room temp, warmer than room temp and even cooler than room temp. Humid, not so humid etc. I am sure you are correct however I am running out of ideas to keep them.


----------



## Ythier (Jan 4, 2007)

Most of the Tityus spp need cool temperatures (I mean not to warm, 25°C is more than enough) and an extremely well ventilated tank (or not too much humid). I've lost a lot of specimens in the past keeping them too much warm and humid, but in the forest, temperature is moderate, and as they leave in the trees, the air is humid but very well ventilated. I recently tried to keep a group of stigmurus in very humid and bad ventilated tanks (some small holes), and another one on totally dry peat (only one pulverization in a corner per week), in very well ventilated tanks (wire netting): 50% of (unexplained) deaths in the 1st group, all alive in the 2nd one. I've also keep too gravid females in different conditions : the 1st one quite warm (30°C L, 27°C D), the other one cooler (23°C L, 20°C D), the 1st one had a gestation of 2 months and gave birth to 6 babies, the second one gave birth to 28 babies after 4 months.
Well, just some observations, if it can help..


----------



## Ythier (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian S said:


> I hope you can get that species going someday.


I'm starting to understand the needs of this species and I think the few juveniles I have now will be able to reach adult instar.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 4, 2007)

Ythier said:


> Most of the Tityus spp need cool temperatures (I mean not to warm, 25°C is more than enough) and an extremely well ventilated tank (or not too much humid). I've lost a lot of specimens in the past keeping them too much warm and humid, but in the forest, temperature is moderate, and as they leave in the trees, the air is humid but very well ventilated. I recently tried to keep a group of stigmurus in very humid and bad ventilated tanks (some small holes), and another one on totally dry peat (only one pulverization in a corner per week), in very well ventilated tanks (wire netting): 50% of (unexplained) deaths in the 1st group, all alive in the 2nd one. I've also keep too gravid females in different conditions : the 1st one quite warm (30°C L, 27°C D), the other one cooler (23°C L, 20°C D), the 1st one had a gestation of 2 months and gave birth to 6 babies, the second one gave birth to 28 babies after 4 months.
> Well, just some observations, if it can help..


I have the same experience. I used to keep tityus scorplings warm and I always made sure the substrate stayed moist. I lost a lot of scorplings this way, especially T. serrulatus. Now I keep them at room temperature in well ventilated containers. I only spray a little water once a week and the substrate is dry most of the week. I'm using this method for about a month now (with serrulatus, stigmurus, trinitatis, falconensis and bahiensis) and so far not one scorpling died.


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting observations everyone, I've certainly had much better success with T.trinitatis since I switched to cooler temps (though its strange since I raised my initial adults at about 30C with no mortality:? ), better ventilation sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Tityus (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the same experience as Eric and Vincent, good ventilated tanks work better then (some small holes).


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2007)

For what its worth, I keep mine at around 80F in a plastic box with small holes just like the one shown below.


It been working for me rather well (except for T costatus) as I have been having many newborn Tityus spp lately. In fact I found a Tityus serrulatus just tonight with a new brood.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 13, 2007)

Tityus serrulatus 2nd instar young


----------



## Selenops (Jan 13, 2007)

Please Brian, blow up that pic and frame it. 

That picture is beyond words.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 14, 2007)

Lovely pic Brian! Id love to be able to go over to my shelves, open a lid, turn over a piece of bark and be presented with that. Awesome.

Quick question: Im under the impression that T.serrulatus is a very hot Brazillian (and I mean toxic, not like other well known Brazillians..lol) so how safe is it to have your thumb less than an inch away from them? Its just a question and I know that you're incredibly experienced......just asking.

Charlie


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 14, 2007)

Im so jealous  and wasn't it a T.serraltus that gave you a little tag just a while back Brian?


----------



## drapion (Jan 14, 2007)

A T.bahiensis gave Brian a tag a while back..I don't think Brian has any thing to worry about with his thumb being that close to them!!! They are only second instar and he's not doing any thing to them..But if they did start scattering the only thing I think they would do is try and run onto Brian's hand or try to hide under his thumb..


----------



## Brian S (Jan 14, 2007)

Charlie_Scorp said:


> Quick question: Im under the impression that T.serrulatus is a very hot Brazillian (and I mean toxic, not like other well known Brazillians..lol) so how safe is it to have your thumb less than an inch away from them? Its just a question and I know that you're incredibly experienced......just asking.
> 
> Charlie


Howdy Charlie,
Tityus spp are really pretty docile. They usually sit still when disturbed and will only sting if mashed. Yeah, T serrulatus is probably the most toxic species in the New World.



Arachnophilist said:


> Im so jealous  and wasn't it a T.serraltus that gave you a little tag just a while back Brian?


That was a T bahiensis that got me. I did a sting report both here and VL so if you want to dig it up go for it . Not really much happened, got lucky I guess 


Here are a couple more.........Tityus costatus


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow those legs sit in an interesting position. Such a photogenic scorpion, are they normally climbers or is thay wood on the floor of the tub? Keep up the good work.

Ed


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah about all Tityus seem to be climbers although some seem to prefer resting on the substrate.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 15, 2007)

correct me if i'm wrong on this, but i believe that most, or at least many wild tityus live in leaf litter and around the base of trees in the forest floor.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2007)

John, you are probably correct. Some species even thrive in old urban neighborhoods down in South America living under houses and such.
Seems like there are a few true tree dwellers but someone else needs to shed some light on that.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 15, 2007)

Brian S said:


> John, you are probably correct. Some species even thrive in old urban neighborhoods down in South America living under houses and such.
> Seems like there are a few true tree dwellers but someone else needs to shed some light on that.


the highest i've ever seen a scorpion was a C. exilicauda at eye level on a 15-20 foot palm tree.

in brazil, T serrulatus are found most predominantly in urban areas, and they seem to enjoy cemetaries the most.


----------



## pokermon919 (Jan 16, 2007)

are all the Tityus species hot species? I like keeping communal scorps but I've seen some websites saying all of them are 5


----------



## pandinus (Jan 16, 2007)

pokermon919 said:


> are all the Tityus species hot species? I like keeping communal scorps but I've seen some websites saying all of them are 5


they are all very hot(at least any of the ones we can get our hands on), they are absolutely NOT novice scorpions.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 16, 2007)

T falconensis might be an exception. I dont think they are as "hot" as the others however treat all of them with respect.


----------



## SOAD (Jan 16, 2007)

T.stigmurus(unifasciata) also occur in urban areas. I found some here in my hause. When i found stigmurus in the jungle they were always in the ground. under rocks and wood.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 16, 2007)

SOAD said:


> T.stigmurus(unifasciata) also occur in urban areas. I found some here in my hause. When i found stigmurus in the jungle they were always in the ground. under rocks and wood.


youre so freakn lucky


----------



## pokermon919 (Jan 17, 2007)

SOAD said:


> T.stigmurus(unifasciata) also occur in urban areas. I found some here in my hause. When i found stigmurus in the jungle they were always in the ground. under rocks and wood.


thats not good. thats dangerous.

But i treat all scorps with respect and try to keep a fair distance with a pair of tongs


----------



## Tityus (Jan 17, 2007)

Scorpions what belong to the genus Tityus are very dangerous !! and no beginners species.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 17, 2007)

Tityus said:


> Scorpions what belong to the genus Tityus are very dangerous !! and no beginners species.


Tom is exactly right! Tityus are all buthids. Buthids are as a rule the hottest of all scorpions. Even though few are dangerous, all have hot stings and should be given the up most respect. Since i know a lot of you seem to enjoy the 1-5 scale rather than LD50, i'll put it this way buthids that are just a level 3 pack serious heat! In fact, why dont we just make a blanket rule here:
if it's a buthid... DON'T TOUCH IT!!!

enforcing is easy, for example:
"Come on john, not all--" NO!! DONT TOUCH IT!!!
"But I just--" DONT TOUCH IT! EVER!!
"Can I ju--" NO! *slap* NO TOUCHING!!
"Oww! All i'm saying is--" NO! SHUT UP! NOT EVER!"
"Okay, fine!... geeze."
*slap*
"Ouch! What was that for?!"
To spread buthid safety awareness.

So remember kids, if it's a buthid... DONT TOUCH IT!! EVER!!


----------



## drapion (Jan 17, 2007)

So is what your saying is I can never hold one of my buthids again?


Ok, fine:liar:


----------



## Brian S (Jan 17, 2007)

pandinus said:


> So remember kids, if it's a buthid... DONT TOUCH IT!! EVER!!


As far as I'm concerned, dont touch ANY scorpion. Thats what forceps are made for


----------



## pandinus (Jan 17, 2007)

drapion said:


> So is what your saying is I can never hold one of my buthids again?
> 
> 
> Ok, fine:liar:


unless youre Draipon. 



			
				Brian S said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned, dont touch ANY scorpion. Thats what forceps are made for


Idealy, yes. but i'll admit the temptation is substantial.:8o


----------



## drapion (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok,Thanks!!! My B.jacksonii love to be handled..They cuddle up in my palm and just soak up the heat


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 17, 2007)

Have they ever tagged you?


----------



## drapion (Jan 17, 2007)

NO,I dont pick them up I just let them walk onto my hand..But don't get me wrong!!! I would never go passed a B.jacksonii..I have a few B.jacksonii I wont handle because they are just to aggressive..I would never hold a Tityus or other strong venomed scorpion.Yet I have been stung but it wasn't because I was handling the scorp.It was because I was a lot younger and stupid to the fact that the scorp is faster than I.But normally if I feel the urge to handle a scorp I pick a Heterometrus or a Hadogenes  and never a (3) or above on the venom scale..


----------



## Brian S (Jan 19, 2007)

Tityus bahiensis 2nd instar young


----------



## Selenops (Jan 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Tityus bahiensis 2nd instar young


The Tityus King! Beautiful scorpions!

As far picking up scorpions, NEVER! 

Especially the more venomous one, have you ever seen what Androctonus or Leiurus does when you do not completely grasp their tails in a proper manner with the foreceps and they roll back with the pedipalps, now imagine that tool is your finger and thumb. Now, I am not saying anyone would be stupid or foolish enough but the same principal applies on the less toxic species.


----------



## drapion (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah Ok, Sure!!


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 19, 2007)

Tityus are just phenominal aren't they!? Thanks for sharing, Brian.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 19, 2007)

Megalon said:


> As far picking up scorpions, NEVER!


I never pick them up either not with my hand anyway.



Megalon said:


> Especially the more venomous one, have you ever seen what Androctonus or Leiurus does when you do not completely grasp their tails in a proper manner with the foreceps and they roll back with the pedipalps, now imagine that tool is your finger and thumb. Now, I am not saying anyone would be stupid or foolish enough but the same principal applies on the less toxic species.


Yep I have seen what they do with a forcep LOL. When Tityus are resting underneath some bark you can pick up the bark (carefully) and they will usually not move unless you breathe on them or get them in direct light.



Charlie_Scorp said:


> Tityus are just phenominal aren't they!? Thanks for sharing, Brian.


Yeah, this is my favorite Genus now. It used to be Androctonus but I have seen the light now. I really enjoy working with these. They are super easy to breed and interesting to watch.


----------



## Selenops (Jan 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> I never pick them up either not with my hand anyway.
> 
> 
> Yep I have seen what they do with a forcep LOL. When Tityus are resting underneath some bark you can pick up the bark (carefully) and they will usually not move unless you breathe on them or get them in direct light.
> ...


Yeah, I wrote it as a disclaimer of sorts not to be condescending. A warning against any that has delusions of being the scorpion hunter that figure they can hand catch an Androctonus or Leiurus like some snake wranglers do cobras. 

Now I am going to share with all what me and Brian are insinuating, these species take the "you let go first, no you let go first" dilemna a step further. Every time I have given them opportunity to recoil and grab my forceps with the peds, once I release the tail these guys actually clung on and gave my forceps a nasty sting with venom visibly dripping down the tool. I once had an Androctonus australis cling to my forcep for what seemed upwards of a shocking minute. 

Just to clue everyone in, there's no wrangling any of these guys with bare hands.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 10, 2007)

Tityus trinitatis
male top, female bottom


----------

